# Surefire SW02 clones



## LE6920 (May 30, 2011)

Is anyone else concerned about the SF SW02 clones and the impact on SF collecting? Are these easily discernable from the real thing? 

I can live with a "clone" product that is made or marked in a way to tell it apart, but when it is an all out forgery or repro, the purpose seems more to fool people than fill a niche. 

Maybe I am over reacting, but once they start making SW01s etc and they are passed off as real there will be a mess. How long before a seller forgets it is a clone etc and it gets passed off as real?


----------



## tx101 (May 31, 2011)

LE6920 said:


> Are these easily discernable from the real thing?





I have both, the anodizing on the clone SW02s is a bronze like color.
Internally, see the photo








If you look at the real SW02, the black plastic ring has notches, the clone does not.
Also, under the spring of the clone, you can see a copper star shaped rivet.

Hope that helps telling the difference between a clone and a real SW02.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 31, 2011)

Sadly it is buyer beware. If the buyer doesnt do the research then it is their fault. I was worried that the fire kylin L6 porcupine would be easy to pass off as the real deal. I had the real thing and sure enough it is NOT the same. the HA is brown. Plus I documented the crap out of the KO and my real Porky. So for people out there trying to get the real thing will know the difference.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think these are documented well here as solscud007 says,
However my SW02 clone is a perfect copy and the only thing telling them apart is the slight diffrence in color and the softer rubber shroud.
There is also a color diffrence in the spring, as the spring is more chrome than the original.

Sadly,
Its getting harder to tell them apart.
B


----------



## Benson (Jun 2, 2011)

LE6920 said:


> Maybe I am over reacting, but once they start making SW01s etc and they are passed off as real there will be a mess.


Man, I wish they'd make a SW01 fatty clone, _utterly_ undistinguishable from the original except a clear laser-marked makers name/logo. Looks like a real nice tailcap for one of my WF-500s, but no way am I spending not just Surefire prices, but Surefire _collector_ prices for a user light. Pretty sure I could add up what I spent on the light, the spare head assembly, and all 4 drop-ins I've had in it, and still be less than a SW01 fatty on the marketplace.

Failing that unlikely event, if they make one with knockoff badging, I'll grit my teeth and buy it, but it does bother me, playing a part in the whole forgery business.

Over and over again, I see knockoffs of existing products, complete with knockoff branding. While there's some room for dispute about cloning a current product, there's _clearly_ nothing wrong with reproducing a discontinued product under your own brand -- just stop forging brands on it! Obviously I'm guessing here, but I have to think there's a *much* larger market of users like me than posers (I mean really, buying fake Surefire components so they can impress the hundreds of flashaholics they run into with the brand?), so I just don't see what they gain by it. Hey, I'd even pay a couple bucks *extra* just to have a clean conscience if they offered sterile or self-branded options, but nooooo, gotta be a genuine fake or nothing.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder if the time is right for Surefire to re-issue some of the phased out components that are so loved by the Surefire users? Perhaps in a similar way that Spyderco will re-introduce a model by way of a 'Sprint run' in a different finish. It would stop the rip off merchants and should be relatively easy to do, if the CNC program is still on a machine at Fountain valley.

What do you guys think?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's a great idea.. now actually try to get Surefire to listen.. All of these "Airsoft" clones are really starting to bug me, and I agree that if Surefire rereleased certain desirable parts, it would certainly drive the demand for the clones down. Start a petition! I'll sign it!

Shao


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 2, 2011)

I think they should be different - finishes or colours, to protect the collectors investments and to protect the heritage of the past Surefire models. But I do think it should be doable, I'm sure Surefire must know by now that there is a sizeable band of collectors and enthusiasts all over the world that would love some re issues.


----------



## socom1970 (Jun 2, 2011)

IIRC, Surefire re-introduced the 9P after quite a while of it being discontinued. I thought there might have been other models that Surefire re-introduced, but the 9P is one for sure.

I bought the single-cell A19 extension to fit on my 6P while the 9P was discontinued, then they later brought it back. I still haven't bought a 9P.

I hope they do bring back some more old favorites that we all miss.

My vote is for the 3P and the 12Z.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sadly I doubt we will see either of those. The E1E and L1 clearly make up for a 3P.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 5, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> The E1E and L1 clearly make up for a 3P.



Only if you've got one :devil:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 15, 2011)

I strongly dislike anyone who manufactures fakes, as well as those who support them by buying the products.
What do you get by pretending to own something that you cannot afford?
Why must you devalue the work, effort, product of the person that actually spent time in R&D and so on to make a superior product?

I own both the SW02 and SW01 Fatty. They are excellent products and well worth their price. 
Karma is a *****, _i sure hope you don't end up with a MIC knockoff pacemaker or other product that sustains your life, you know, because it's as good as the real thing and so much less expensive._


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 29, 2011)

i recently bought one of the SW02 clones - you might like to know that the black plastic ring on mine has notches.


----------



## LE6920 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cypher_Aod said:


> i recently bought one of the SW02 clones - you might like to know that the black plastic ring on mine has notches.



That sucks. How about the spring, is the spring chrome or more of a "matte" finish?


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jul 2, 2011)

Shiny Chrome like on most cheap springs. the spring is held in place to a metal disk with a rivet.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 26, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I strongly dislike anyone who manufactures fakes, as well as those who support them by buying the products.
> What do you get by pretending to own something that you cannot afford?
> Why must you devalue the work, effort, product of the person that actually spent time in R&D and so on to make a superior product?
> 
> ...


 
I'm one of those guys that is considering buying a SW02 clone. Is not that I can't afford it but simply that they are not available. I like to customize my flashlights and I've been wondering what my C2 might looking like with a SW02. I'm not trying to impress anyone with it, matter of fact I don't think that I have posted any pics of my collection of Surefires.
I don't think that buying a SW02 clone is really as bad as you make it sound. It's just getting something that is no longer available. I'm doing it for the the visual appeal and my personal enjoyment. I really don't think that its much different then putting an aftermarket P60 non Surefire module in a Surefire host. Its no different then what a lot of people are doing with the Xenoled bezels. Sure we could all get 6PD strike bezels but I'm not sure if there is enough of them to meet demand. I have a 6PD head on my C2-BK and a xenoled bezel on on my C2-HA.
Same wise overready seems to have met a demand for C2-HA in black. Sure anyone who wants a C2-HA in black could try to get an Emerson C2 but I don't think that there is enough of them to go around. 
The way Surefire is going with their discontinued products we might see more demand for parts that Surefire no longer makes.
With that being said if you are interested in selling either your SW01 or SW02 at fair market value I'll be more then interested


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 26, 2011)

I had at one time around 6 of those SW02's. Some where mine, some were borrowed, and 3 of them were 100% brand new.

I dont know about the clones but the real ones have way way too much resistance and rob lumens ASAP.

My test sample was a Milky L6 light with Direct Drive P7 in there. Going from SW02 and back to stock twistie net me 75 plus lumens with all tailcaps. I was shocked at this. I didnt even compare a McClicky or ZeroTolerance, but I can guarantee the lumens would have been probably over 100 more OTF.

Of IMR 18650 cell I saw 3.5A at the tail. So, my tests were specific to 3.5A. Granted at less currents the loss in lumens wouldnt be as dramatic and if the light was regulated the loss of lumens wouldnt be as dramatic eighter.

Still; after this I sold my SW02 tailcaps. I wonder if the fakes ones offer equal, more, or less resistance???

bigC


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 12, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> Still; after this I sold my SW02 tailcaps. I wonder if the fakes ones offer equal, more, or less resistance???
> 
> bigC


My Clone SW02 shows 0.3 ohms resistance compared to 0.5 for the stock SF twistie. obviously, resistance measurements are very hard to do accurately but it appears to put out the same amount of light on my 2.8A XM-L as both the stock SF twistie as well as a hotwire direct short at the back.


----------



## indadark (Sep 12, 2011)

So is there a definitive way to verify if it's OEM or a clone? I recently bought one NIW and now this thread has me wondering.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the boom in EDC mentality has allowed fake manufactures to sustain the supply and demand for cheaper products. I love my Surefires like the rest of you but could see younger people struggling to afford their products especially if like me you don't live in the US. I think fakes have their place as stated before if they are marketed as fakes.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 on the SW01 clones. I own 3 real SW01 switches and they are the *BEST* twisty for me. I love 'em. I could live with cloned SW01s. It would be even better if Surefire would make real SW01 switches! Meganoggin has a great idea! Surefire, are you LISTENING?


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 13, 2011)

indadark said:


> So is there a definitive way to verify if it's OEM or a clone? I recently bought one NIW and now this thread has me wondering.


 
if the spring is shiny Chrome, it's likely to be a fake. if it's the more matte-steel that you see in most Surefire switches it's probably real.

post photos and we'll have a look though


----------



## indadark (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, will do. Spring is shiny :scowl:


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 13, 2011)

Out of interest how available are these clones? I have never seen one anywhere. Maybe it's because I haven't properly looked though.


----------



## indadark (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a sales thread at CPFMP now.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 13, 2011)

indadark said:


> There's a sales thread at CPFMP now.



Cheers. Really not my cup of tea look similar to Zebralight anno more a smooth type anno than matte.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 14, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Cheers. Really not my cup of tea look similar to Zebralight anno more a smooth type anno than matte.


 
I got my clone SW02 from that sales thread on MP, the Anodizing is a pretty good match for my C2 
Acutally, it's a better match then the stock twisty :laughing:

Some Photos:
Under warm incandescent light (closest to how it looks in person)






Under high-colour-temperature-Flash: (exaggerates the difference!)





The Clone SW02 on my C2:





Close-up of the colour difference, again, exaggerated:





My C2 doing what it does:


----------



## rmeav8er000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can track down one of the SW02 clones for purchase? I'm looking for one or two of them.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2011)

rmeav8er000 said:


> Does anyone know where I can track down one of the SW02 clones for purchase?


I suggest you post a WTB here: WTB: Flashlights & Parts


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...at-AA-18650-Surefire-P60-incan-All-30-or-less



rmeav8er000 said:


> Does anyone know where I can track down one of the SW02 clones for purchase? I'm looking for one or two of them.



edit: Didn't see he had 0 left before posting, sorry.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2011)

rmeav8er000 said:


> Does anyone know where I can track down one of the SW02 clones for purchase?





DM51 said:


> I suggest you post a WTB here: WTB: Flashlights & Parts


Better still, see this thread in the MP: *Surefire SW02 Switches For Sale*


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2011)

Or this one: *WTS: Surefire SW02's *


----------



## souptree (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, talk about taking all the soul out of something special.

There is a pride of ownership in the real thing that knockoff consumers will never understand.

Their loss.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Dec 6, 2011)

souptree said:


> Wow, talk about taking all the soul out of something special.
> 
> There is a pride of ownership in the real thing that knockoff consumers will never understand.
> 
> Their loss.



Your point would have a bit more gravity to it if Genuine SureFire SW02's could actually be purchased. The very very infrequent 2nd hand used or n.i.p ones at exorbitant prices don't count, obviously.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes they do count, obviously. 
You have to pay to play. 

You're right souptree, they can't and won't understand.


Cypher_Aod said:


> Your point would have a bit more gravity to it if Genuine SureFire SW02's could actually be purchased. The very very infrequent 2nd hand used or n.i.p ones at exorbitant prices don't count, obviously.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never seen such surefire snobbishness. I'm kind of ashamed to own a surefire now, but what can you do but laugh?

I am curious, though, about the clones' performance compared to the original. It has been said that the original has a rather high resistance.


----------



## LightJaguar (Dec 8, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Yes they do count, obviously.
> You have to pay to play.
> 
> You're right souptree, they can't and won't understand.



I think that this sort of attitude from some Surefire owners is what gets a lot non Surefire owners worked up. 
I got my fake switch out of sheer curiosity and I must say the HA color matches my new Surefire Logo C2 HA color perfectly. I'm happy with the way it makes one of my Surefire C2 HA look along with a FM63 filter and an old school M2 finned bezel. Pretty much a poor man's Strider M2. 
As I said before I don't think that having a fake SW02 switch is any different then having a "fake" Xenoled bezel ring on your Surefire or buying a "fake" black HA C2 or Z2 from Oveready or a "fake" P60 drop in. 
The switch looks very well made but I don't know if that's the same for the internals. 
I have two real Surefire black HA C2 one is the Rimington one and the other an S&W one. I certainly don't look down upon the people that buy the Black HA Surefires from places like oveready. 
I'm also lucky enough to have a L5 prototype. I'm not even sure what the bezel is called or was going to be called but it sort of looks like a bigger version of the KX1 with a TIR on a Surefire M2 body. Don't know why but it reminds me of Darth Vader's Executor . 
This thing looks sick I wish I could get another Bezel like it clone or not but high quality and have it modded with an XML. The real one I one I won't carry, it's just too expensive and nice to beat up.


----------



## LE6920 (Dec 10, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I've never seen such surefire snobbishness. I'm kind of ashamed to own a surefire now, but what can you do but laugh?
> 
> I am curious, though, about the clones' performance compared to the original. It has been said that the original has a rather high resistance.



I am sure the clone was not designed for "performance".

Why do you consider it snobbish if people want "clones" or "reproductions" easily identified as such. Ones that are not easily identified and that can me passed off as original (weather on purpose or not) ruin the original. 

Supply and demand and the smaller pool of available lights and parts justifies paying a premium in certain cases. If you want a rare light you will pay more. Throw unmarked clones into the mix and see what that does. 

I am not ashamed to own the original. I would be ashamed to own a fake, trying to pass it off as an original.


----------

